# Lola Pink's 2nd Birthday Party



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I know I'm a little late. But I still want to share some pictures from Lola Pink's special day her 2nd Birthday. It's been so great having this little one in our lives!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

More Pics


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great party and they both look adorable!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What a cute party! I love the cake, what a good idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

TLR said:


> What a great party and they both look adorable!!


Thanks!



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> What a cute party! I love the cake, what a good idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh - those close up shots are to die for. Love the yawn and the smile. :wub::wub: What a cute sweater on her and great cake. :chili::chili: Is that you with them? You're so cute too


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a lucky little girl!! What a great party, and adorable fluffs!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA!!! That looks like a very special birthday party. I love the cake so very pretty. Both of your girls look adorable.:wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow! Lola got loot! 

I love the photos! I need to do something for Grace and Gus's birthday... they are close together so I may just do them together. Next week! Yikes!

Happy Birthday Lola!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Adorable. Did she enjoy her cake?


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Too cute!! Happy birthday, Lola. Looks like it was a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh - those close up shots are to die for. Love the yawn and the smile. :wub::wub: What a cute sweater on her and great cake. :chili::chili: Is that you with them? You're so cute too


The cake is from a local baker. I have ordered from her a couple times and she always does a good job. I think I might have shared the info with you before.

Yes that is me:blush: Thanks!




Furbabies mom said:


> What a lucky little girl!! What a great party, and adorable fluffs!!


Thank you! 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA!!! That looks like a very special birthday party. I love the cake so very pretty. Both of your girls look adorable.:wub::wub:


Yes it was special because she is such a special little doggie! Thanks!



Grace'sMom said:


> Wow! Lola got loot!
> 
> I love the photos! I need to do something for Grace and Gus's birthday... they are close together so I may just do them together. Next week! Yikes!
> 
> Happy Birthday Lola!


You need to get to planning! lol Good thing is it doesn't take much to make them happy!


piratelover said:


> Adorable. Did she enjoy her cake?





Isabella's Mommy said:


> Too cute!! Happy birthday, Lola. Looks like it was a great time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I think she felt pretty spoiled on her special day!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy birthday Lola Pink. I loved seeing your picture, Mane...for a minute I thought somebody got a picture of me when I was 21...:wub:*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Very Cute! Love how she posed for the camera


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birthday cutie :chili:


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy birthday Lola!! Pictures are too cute for words 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lola Pink -- I can't believe that you're already 2. Where has the time gone???

You look adorable and I love your cake.

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> *Happy birthday Lola Pink. I loved seeing your picture, Mane...for a minute I thought somebody got a picture of me when I was 21...:wub:*


Thank you Sylvia your'e soo sweet!!! Only I wish I was still 21!



maltese manica said:


> Very Cute! Love how she posed for the camera


Thank you! It's not easy to get her to stay still!



Katkoota said:


> Happy birthday cutie :chili:
> 
> 
> Sent from Kat's iPad


Thank you!



Katya said:


> Happy birthday Lola!! Pictures are too cute for words
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Lola Pink -- I can't believe that you're already 2. Where has the time gone???
> 
> You look adorable and I love your cake.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday!!!


I know really?!! I can't believe it either! I will always be grateful for all your help and advice before and after I got her. 



Tanner's Mom said:


> Great pics.


Thanks!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice cake :wub::wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

That is just adorable. What kind of cake was it? I've been trying to figure out how to make a cake for Button based on chicken livers-- poultry is her favorite flavor, doesn't matter whether it's turkey, chicken, or duck-- but it's got me scratching my head. 

Who made your cake?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

mamapajamas said:


> That is just adorable. What kind of cake was it? I've been trying to figure out how to make a cake for Button based on chicken livers-- poultry is her favorite flavor, doesn't matter whether it's turkey, chicken, or duck-- but it's got me scratching my head.
> 
> Who made your cake?


It was a carrot cake. I ordered it from a local baker but she ships nationwide. I can PM the info if you would like.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> It was a carrot cake. I ordered it from a local baker but she ships nationwide. I can PM the info if you would like.


I just saw that this is a Carrot Cake.....it is beautiful and a favorite in our house. We do get Carrot Cupcakes and other stuff at a place in the city on the East Side....is that where its located. I would love to get one for Zoe's birthday next year.

Thanks.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I just saw that this is a Carrot Cake.....it is beautiful and a favorite in our house. We do get Carrot Cupcakes and other stuff at a place in the city on the East Side....is that where its located. I would love to get one for Zoe's birthday next year.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think she has a store front. I think its online only. The cake was made for doggies no sugar, etc. I can PM you the info- if you would like.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I don't think she has a store front. I think its online only. The cake was made for doggies no sugar, etc. I can PM you the info- if you would like.


Oh, then its not the same place. When you get a chance I would love the name of the place so I could have one made for Zoe's birthday next year. Thank you!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Oh, then its not the same place. When you get a chance I would love the name of the place so I could have one made for Zoe's birthday next year. Thank you!!


Just Pm'ed the info.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L......Lovely Birthday Baby:drinkup:

O.....Overly Joy:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:

L......Lolly Pop:wub:

A......Adorable Maltese:Cute Malt:


P......Patutee:tender:

I......Intelligent B)

N.....Naturally Blonde:Sunny Smile:

K.....(a) Keeper:good post - perfect


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So adorable! Love the cake! Both of your girls are beautiful!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> It was a carrot cake. I ordered it from a local baker but she ships nationwide. I can PM the info if you would like.


Sorry I didn't get back sooner. Yes, I'd love the info if you still have it!


----------

